

Open source project WineHQ hacked - EdwardQ
http://www.computerworlduk.com/news/security/3310954/winehq-open-source-project-hacked/

======
1880
phpMyAdmin shouldn't be accesible from the outside, under any circumstances,
ever. This was a disaster waiting to happen.

